# Blackberrys....what a day



## Woodbutcher-1 (Nov 21, 2004)

Last week i picked a little over 5 gallons of blackberry's in about 2 1/2 days. Last saturday a ran them through a machine that removes all the SEEDS, and ended up with 2 1/2 gallon of juice. Today 7-23 we ended up with 30 pints of seedless blackberry jelly.What a job, but it was all worth it.


----------



## koby (Jul 20, 2001)

you rule.


----------



## James Dymond (Feb 23, 2002)

Woodbutcher-1 said:


> Last week i picked a little over 5 gallons of blackberry's in about 2 1/2 days. Last saturday a ran them through a machine that removes all the SEEDS, and ended up with 2 1/2 gallon of juice. Today 7-23 we ended up with 30 pints of seedless blackberry jelly.What a job, but it was all worth it.


What is the machine that removes all the seeds? Thanks

Jim


----------



## Woodbutcher-1 (Nov 21, 2004)

Jim, This is a machine that my wife bought many,many years ago to process tomatoes for juice and sauces etc.Take a look at the att. link. Use the finest (smallest holed) sieve that is available.

http://www.ebay.com/sch/items/victorio strainer?_dmd=1&_sop=12


----------



## Michigan Mike (May 21, 2004)

Awsome Leonard!
Just picking them is a hazardous job at times
but well worth it.


----------

